# A bit of bit advice please



## fadedoak (Jun 1, 2009)

Up to this point, I had no control over what bit I used with the horse I ride. But now I do. So lets not dwell. I am also always confused on bits, theres just so many that my brain explodes, so I kept her in what she had always been in. She has been rode for the last 5+ years in a tom thumb, with no complaints, but since I recently being enlighten by how severe nutcracker effect is in tom thumbs. I moved her to another bit, don't ask me the name, I don't know, just one I found in my friends tack bucket. Still a curb, has slightly shorter shanks, sweet iron with a little copper do dad in the middle, 2 joints. I feel like I've lost a little control in terms of holding her back. Nothing near death experience, but usually sitting deep in the saddle and giving a little pull on the reins would slow her down, and now we have discussions vs her listening to me. 

Blarg, I need help. Can someone hold my hand and help me figure out what bit to use? I have light hands, should I just go back to the tom thumb? 

I was always taught that you should never take a horse out on trail with anything less than a curb, but then again, that you should never direct rein with a curb either. 

So now I am confused. 

I ride trail. 
I ride trail in an english saddle. 
and we direct rein, though mostly rely on leg cues. 
We don't show. 
I have no trainer, just the internets to learn, and my brain recently exploded from all the intake of information. 
I'm getting a bunch of greif from my comp. english friends who shame the fact that I ride in a curb.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I ride my horses out on the trails w/snaffles all the time.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The only thing I would agree with there is to not direct rein in a curb. But even that is done by a lot of folks, especially if the curb has swivel shanks.
Honestly, if your horse has gone well in a TT all this time, just stick with it. If the horse stops and turns well in that bit, and is not tucked up behind it or acting resentful about it, then I'd say to stick with it. thousands of people ride in a Tom Thumb. It's not devil spawn.


----------



## fadedoak (Jun 1, 2009)

Cacowgirl said:


> I ride my horses out on the trails w/snaffles all the time.


I'm curious. 
Enlighten me.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I exclusively trail ride with my mare and she has quite the collection of bits. She has a mouth condition that causes her to be unable to go comfortably in a broken bit of any kid so that has influenced my bit choices:

On days when we're just riding along, on our normal trails and I'm riding in my Aussie saddle, doing what I like to call a "workout ride", she's in a half-cheek mullen mouth snaffle and I direct rein. 

When I'm riding her in her western saddle, on the normal trails, doing what I think of as a "lazy ride", she's in a short-shanked-low ported curb bit and I neck rein. 

On "fizzy" days or on days where we're riding into neighborhoods or going to be experiencing activity out of our normal range, I put her in a ported pelham and I use 2 reins. I'll ride on the snaffle rein but the curb rein is there as a "E-brake" if she really gets out of hand. 
I've found that she's gotten better and better during times of excitement on just the snaffle rein, when we started out with me having to engage the curb all the time to get her attention back. 
If that hadn't worked for her, I wouldn't have kept her in the pelham. For us, the pelham is a training tool, it's not the "fix-it". My goal is that she'll eventually be able to go anywhere in her mullen mouth snaffle. I don't know if we'll get there, she is a sassy mare after all, but that's my goal.


She also has a side pull and a riding halter that I use on the normal trails pretty often when I'm not needing any finesse and when we're just kinda hanging out with no real work needing to happen. I would hesitate to use those outside our normal trails just due to the risk of being around unpredictable things (kids, non-horsey people, etc) but for our normal routine, it works.

Hopefully that was somewhat helpful?


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

It's all about training your horse, you can ride down the trail with nothing but leg cues if you care to train your horse that way. So curb bit, snaffle, tomb thumb, hackamore, etc. Just ride with what you and your horse are comfortable with.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

fadedoak said:


> I was always taught that you should never take a horse out on trail with anything less than a curb,


My mare goes bitless and we do nothing but trails. 

Go with what your horse responds to best. If your horse has always used a TT and you have light hands and a happy horse, why change what works?


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

phantomhorse13 said:


> My mare goes bitless and we do nothing but trails.
> 
> I am really glad that you posted this. I only trail ride and have just started using a bitless halter with my mare. She seems to respond to it better than a bit. Her "whoa" has never been better. I just sit deep and pick up the reins slightly.
> 
> ...


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

fadedoak said:


> I'm curious.
> Enlighten me.


Whoever told you that trail riding has to be done in a curb does not know what he or she is talking about.

I'm not really trying to be blunt. It's just that what you were told is complete nonsense. Horses go out hacking in all kinds of bits or no bit at all. Their owner should make the choice based on what the horse's training and conformation will tell them.

There is hardly any "trail" riding that pumps a horse's adrenalin more than fox hunting and the majority of fox hunters out there ride in simple snaffles of one kind or another.

Besides, snaffles can be quite severe depending on their exact design and the hands that are attached to it.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

My horses are ridden in a snaffle all the time, whether it's in the arena or the trail. The only time I put a curb bit in is for the shows! What ever you get them to do in a snaffle, they will do in a curb.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I ride with lots of folks who trail ride in snaffles. Simple O or D ring snaffles. I would ride The Biscuit in one if he responded well - and one day he will. His trainer is working with him on that. He was rode in REALLY harsh bits before I got him and he can be hard to put the brakes on at times but he is getting where he responds so much better.

I am with everyone else. If you horse is a happy camper - ride in what you have.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i've never ridden any of my horses in anything but a snaffle in any type of conditions (arena, trail, etc.). what works for you and your horse is what WORKS for you and your horse.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I break all the rules. I ride in whatever bit I feel like on a given day. Snaffles, curbs, tom thumbs, mechanical hackamores. I even direct rein in them. Gaited horse folks direct rein in curbs all the time. I have never noticed a difference quite honestly from something like a Myler with the swiveling mouthpieces and a basic curb with no moving parts. Now I love my Myler bits (I have 3) but I also ride in normal curbs and my horses ride nearly the same no matter what bit I use.

The only bit I feel gives me less control is the snaffle, but hey, they ride great in that too. I just get less breaking at the poll in a snaffle, and if we go for a canter it can be hard to slow them up. But basically, I switch up all the time and the horses know me and ride the same for me no matter what I use. 

I personally have had good luck with the tom thumb, much to the annoyance of everyone on the internet!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Cacowgirl said:


> I ride my horses out on the trails w/snaffles all the time.


Me too. Have for years. My old guy is pretty heavy and strong on trails, so I use a Waterford on him. Not a gentle snaffle, but it works for us. Many I know use regular d snaffles. But I would say, if the TT is working, and you stay off it unless you really need it, stick with it-at least on the trails. You may want to do some ring work to get your horse listening better. I just never bothered with my old guy-should have, but he has been semi retired for several years and I have other projects.


----------



## nucks93 (Dec 7, 2011)

I really enjoy the french link snaffles. I used to use the single joint, but I like how there isnt the nutcracker action of the single joint, and (I dont know if this is going to make any sense) I feel like its wigglier than a single joint, making it harder for the horse to brace.


----------



## pinkjumperboots (Apr 13, 2012)

I ride my pony in a snaffle bit, and my ex racing thoroughbred in a d-ring snaffle bit! It easy on there mouth, and relaxing rather than using a harsher bit that would be used for training or specific disciplines.


----------



## oceanne (Apr 13, 2012)

Dont let your brain explode!! Relax and go with what you two are comfortable with. IF you have control,and a light hand,I wouldnt worry about it.Im not sure who told you about never riding trail with anything less than a curb,but I beg to differ.I ride mine without a bridle or halter and have never had any problems.This pic was taken in 1971 and theres been plenty of trail rides since.Not just on her,but all of my horses.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Wow, neither me nor my horse got the trail ride = curb bit memo. My boy came to me in a TT, tossing his head any time you touched the reins. I switched him to a french link snaffle and he quieted right down. We use it in the arena, on the trail, at exciting events with lots of strange horses and even last week when we followed cows for the first time.


----------



## pinkjumperboots (Apr 13, 2012)

Definately go with what your comfortable with! Don't let anyone tell you what you can and can't ride with!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I am riding with a mild curb bit, but it is pretty irrelevant what I use because I rarely touch her mouth. She rides along on a loose rein most of the time. If I need to slow her down, then the bit is there. She neck reins unless she really doesn't want to go that way. Then I can direct rein with the curb. She can be a totally psycho horse, but she doesn't sit there and tug on the bit all day. I left the snaffle because she doesn't respond that much to it when I need a bit.


----------

